# Rain please.....



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Tonight I guess. Maybe Tuesday night too. But a rain dance or prayer wouldn't hurt, chance isn't great in either case. I never did get enough oysters!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, it's been dry. I going fishing tonight while the river is still low enough to wade. I sure hope my cigar ash doesn't start a wildfire.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

A little is on it's way over here. Blowing up over Lk Mi. Corn needs a drink pretty bad.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Bring it.....


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

I want some rain too. Hoping to find some chanterelle in ogemaw county over the fourth.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Blew up over the lake. Not a drop.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Nothing is headed our way and the grass is turning brown already -


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

We got a spot shower last night


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> I never did get enough oysters!



I just stumbled upon a nice patch not far from my home turf. They were perfectly bug free too...


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

According to NOAA we got .04 in GR. Running a 2+ deficit for June, which isn't good for the shrooms. It almost makes the @PunyTrout post appealing.....


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

It's been really, really dry. And hot. I have maybe a dozen rose plants in my backyard. They got pretty stressed the last couple weeks, even with watering. I hate hot dry weather. Good for nothing but dust.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I take that back, a little..... Strawberries are great this year.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Friday, according to the WX channel, is the next best shot. I know anything can happen though. And now would be a good time for that~!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I looked for oysters today just because we had some rain. Nothing, even the old ones were long gone. A little moist in the soil, but that's it.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

We got some good rain in southwest Oakland county today. Several heavy downpours.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Everyone else, wash your vehicles!


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

.59 inches in Southwest Oakland county over night.
😎


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Yeah we got a good down pour last night here in Swartz Creek last night. Ogemaw county got some too. Hopefully it’s enough to get some shrooms to pop.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Pretty sure it was Love2huntEUP who shared the following link, which digitally summarizes rainfall in the past 72 hours. So if you wanna “check your spot,” this is pretty handy:









Rainfall totals for the last 24 hours to 3 days - high resolution map – iWeatherNet


Radar-estimated precipitation accumulation for the past 24 hours to 3 days. High resolution and interactive rainfall data on Google Maps.



www.iweathernet.com





My spot (working) got .27” though for the 3rd time running advance models called up to 0.8” for it. Each time less than 0.1” actually arrived. So I’ll take the quarter last night & pray for more.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

That’s a great link. Thanks. I got .34 at my spot up north over last 72 hours. And .39 here at home.


----------

